# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all is it ok to use round shape wood for perches for the pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

better to have flat perches, they can even sit all the way down on them rather than balance all the time. wild rock doves come from cliffs and like flat ledges better than round like a branch like other birds from those areas are from. of course they will use whatever you put in there ,but they seem to like flat T perches and box perches as well.


----------



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Could someone please tell me the measurement for making T perches please.


----------



## bwaybirdman (Nov 28, 2011)

I take a 1x4 and cut 3 6" blocks. I then take two of them and run them through my table saw on a 45 degree angle on the edge. Then nail one each side of the 3ed block. That way it gives them a nice flat spot at the top to stand


----------

